# My very first female



## Hungarian Gypsy (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, finally after a few tries, I got a female!!!!  She did great the entire grow.  No problems at all.  And I am proud to say, she'll be ready for harvesting in a few weeks.  Feel like I've finally accomplished something.  And I did it all by myself with help from ya'll and other people.  Guidance is very important.  :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2011)

:woohoo: on a successful harvest


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations and YES, you have accomplished something.  There is nothing like smoking your own!


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 4, 2011)

Gratz, hope you enjoy the fruits of your labor as much as I will be enjoying mine


----------



## Roddy (Oct 5, 2011)

You're not done yet, there's still trim and cure...but CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2011)

ostpicsworthless: 




Lets see this Beauty:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats....it only gets easier.


----------



## FUM (Oct 5, 2011)

Great job so far. Your NOT done.The most important part is harvesting at the right time and curring your harvest. Keep in touch and let us know what's up. Green blessings.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Oct 5, 2011)

I will get some pics tonight or tomorrow.  I have company coming over tonight.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2011)

Way to go!! So are ya totally hooked now? It is so amazing to watch these beauties grow to harvest. I hope it smokes even better for ya


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Way to go!! So are ya totally hooked now? It is so amazing to watch these beauties grow to harvest. I hope it smokes even better for ya



I became hooked when I saw my first seedling.  Lots of love and care go into them.  They're like raising plant children.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Nov 5, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted a few pics on the "Indoors Marijuana Cultivation".  Look under "I made it".  The hanging bud is only the very top 1/4" of her.  So no laughing......lol


----------

